# Finally, someone goes to jail for leaking classified info



## Marauder06 (Jan 5, 2013)

> On Jan. 25, Mr. Kiriakou is scheduled to be sentenced to 30 months in prison as part of a plea deal in which he admitted violating the Intelligence Identities Protection Act by e-mailing the name of a covert C.I.A. officer to a freelance reporter, who did not publish it. The law was passed in 1982, aimed at radical publications that deliberately sought to out undercover agents, exposing their secret work and endangering their lives.
> In more than six decades of fraught interaction between the agency and the news media, John Kiriakou is the first current or former C.I.A. officer to be convicted of disclosing classified information to a reporter.



http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/50374994/ns/us_news-the_new_york_times/#.UOjp3W873yA
I hope this is the start of a trend in these kinds of prosecutions.  DoD needs to catch up to CIA... words I never thought I'd hear myself saying.


----------



## AWP (Jan 5, 2013)

We prosecuted someone? Is this an Onion article? It can't be real.


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good on the reporter for not publishing the name


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 6, 2013)

That is a nice turn of events....someone being prosecuted, reporter not running with the information.  Maybe there is hope after all......

....course I would like to see an elected official get nailed for leaking information, just saying.


----------



## Sampaguita (Apr 21, 2013)

Not sure if anyone was following... but SPC William Colton Millay (MP) in Alaska was finally sentenced to 16 years in prison for attempting espionage on 15 April.  He was caught attempting to sell secrets to an FBI undercover agent who Millay believed was a Russian spy, during the summer of 2011.


----------



## Burr (Apr 22, 2013)

About time!


----------



## dirtmover (Apr 22, 2013)

The guy in Alaska was trying to sell info on the Dukes and whatnot.....Do the Russians put out adds on craigslist or something.  I mean unless you walk into the Russian embassy how do you know lol.  Just because someone like vodka doesn't mean they're Russian....right?


----------



## Sampaguita (Apr 22, 2013)

This guy is an idiot!  He sent several emails to a Russian publication as well as several calls to the Russian embassy.  He volunteered to re-enlist for a second five year if he worked for the Russian government and stated that he had confidential information on the Warlock Duke jamming system, that the U.S. military used to sweep roadside bombs.  THEN two days later, reported it to his CDR that he had been contacted by a Russian agent, to throw off suspicion.  He was questioned and interrogated by the FBI and the military intelligence officers who already knew about since they recorded his meeting with the so called "Russian Agent."  He later provided information on a F-22 stealth fighter jet and jamming system via drop.  Idiot!


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 22, 2013)

I am still not happy.  He should be taken out to town square and hanged for all to see...

That would stop Senators, House Rerps and their aides from speaking on terms of anonymity...


----------



## Scotth (Apr 24, 2013)

Leaking information just kind of reminds me of all the politicians recently getting TV face time talking up the Boston incident as it was breaking.  Some of the same people that so indignantly criticized the Obama administration a couple months ago for their leaks.

Some politicians really have a "do as I say not as I do" mentality.


----------

